# Eagle/Lowrance poor customer service



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Boy I kinda hate to do this but I'm at wits end with this company. Yes it's vent time as I just got off the phone(2hours and 25mins worth) and I'm totally dis-satisfied with their service. I have been in contact with 9 (so called)technicans. And yes I've gotten the runaround and led on with a chance of an upgrade only to be told (after 4 months) they still don't have a fix for a program that won't work. I have had 3 units and all have serious problems with each. Most have had several problems(like not locating any satellites,ground speed and tracking never worked, couldn't enter any waypoints,couldn't name any waypoints and the list goes on and on. I've been told you shouldn't go by the ground speed anyway cause that is not accurate or you have to go faster than 5mph for it to work or cover my unit with a heavy towel and it will work better, and push extra buttons to turn it on and this list also goes on and on. The last one got me the best. They gave me a list of several units to see which one I would like and that they wanted to make me a happier customer because of all the hours( and I mean HOURS) I've spent on the phone with them. They wanted to know which one I liked the best. The list was Global Map 5500,6500,6600 or the combo units LCX25C,and LCX26CHD. I put 150 miles on the truck checking these out plus Calls to Cabelas and Bass Pro. No one had any of the Global Maps but I did see the LCX models. Not mentioning my experiences I did find out that Lowrance/Eagle had major problems with quality and customer service. After 4 calls today and 2 techs I was told to live with it PERIOD. At no time was any profanity used and I think I conducted myself in a fairly calm demeaner. So If you made it this far in the thread THANKS for letting me vent and I may have to put this in other categories so bare with me. OH I'll try not to tie up the boat launchs with my whining about poor service from Lowrance/Eagle. If you give me waypoints on the water please wait a minute while I jot them down on a piece of paper the enter them in my Handheld Garmin 45. Thanks again.DOUGHBOY:rant:


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Garmin told me pretty much the same thing. Companies now adays are looking for profits. Not return consumers. I feel for ya. I went thru the same bull with Garmin. I did most of my complaining with emails so I have their responses.  

Hopefully someone in the marine electronics industry wakes up and realizes with customer service you attract buisness not drive it away. 

Hopefully you can upgrade like I did and atleast get a useable unit. Good luck.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I'm on my third Lowrance unit, just kept upgrading to bigger and better as I could afford it. I think there stuff is great. I've had little interaction with customer service becuase my units have worked great.

Sorry for your bad experience.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

I understand your feelings, but after having problems with the first two units, why did you purchase another?


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

stay away from raethon too, they ain't much better...


----------



## Steelie Stomper (Aug 5, 2006)

Just installed the raymarine c class stuff. Awesome and they were very helpful with the questions I had. pricey,but worth the investment to not have to deal with the problems.


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Yes I understand that Eagle/Lowrance does produce some good units but when you get a bad unit(or 3 as in my case) document everything as you MAY experience poor customer service as of *lately*.RUSHER I had bought the original Intelli-Map 502 and had problems, they sent a replacement (which also was defective, then they sent the 3rd one which ALSO had problems. But the last part of my thread was the final straw for me now and in the future. There was NO reason for them to do that. The initial problem started back in March and they still have no fix for it. I just can't believe I'm the only one with this problem (in all 3 units plus in the unit on display were I bought it).


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Doughboy: Yep...the good ole' Garmin 45...got one bout 8 years ago...plain and simple unit...compact..easy to use...gets me from point A to point B...no fancy stuff...and it's compatable with my Si-Tex Nema stuff and all....the good ole' Garmin 45...it's for me...


----------

